# Netbeans / JAR File



## Denis (25. Mrz 2004)

Hallo - ich nochmal....

mit Netbeans habe ich ein JAR File erzeugt. 
Im JAR File sind die einzelnen Klassen enthalten; jedoch existieren zusätzlich zu den einzelnen Klassen die selbigen, nur mit der Erweiterung $1, $2 etc....

Vermutlich sind das die backup dateien von den Klassen die Netbeans von sich aus anlegt. 

Leider versucht das Applet jedoch auf eine dieser beim initialisieren der Nutzeroberfläche zuzugreifen.
Es behauptet folgendes:

java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Monster/GUI/MonsterUff$1


Im JAR file ist aber diese, sowohl ohne $1 also auch mit $1 enthalten. ALso die wahre Klasse und die Kopie.

Weiß jemand wie das Applet innerhalb des JAR Files auf Klassen zeigt? Oder wie funktioniert das? Oder was ist hier nicht richtig?

Danke und Gruß
Denis


----------



## citizen_erased (25. Mrz 2004)

zu den dollarzeichen: innere klassen werden beim kompilieren mittels dieser notation abgelegt. du brauchst diese dateien also.



> Der Compiler generiert aus den inneren Klassen nämlich einfach normale Klassen, die jedoch mit einigen Spezialfunktionen ausgestattet sind. Für die entschachtelten inneren Klassen generiert der Compiler neue Namen nach dem Muster: ÄußereKlasse$InnereKlasse, das heißt, ein Dollar-Zeichen trennt die Namen von äußerer und innerer Klasse.


----------



## Denis (25. Mrz 2004)

Danke für die Info bzgl. innere Klassen.
Aus irgendwelchen Gründen funktioniert die Geschichte nun.
(In der Zwischenzeit habe ich noch mit Codebase rumgespielt.)
schöne Grüße aus dem Schwobaländle
Denis


----------

